# skywatches.com.sg - fakes? or genuines?



## kthulhu (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi guys,
I love japanese watches. And skywatches.com.sg is a very tempting place to get Casio, Seiko, Citizen and Orient watches.
When I was reading up on an article on spotting fake Seikos (see: How to spot a fake Seiko watch (revised)), I noticed that skywatches.com.sg was striked off the list of recommended places to buy watches.
So my questions to all the experts here:
[1] Does anyone here have recent online purchases with them? And do you have any problems? Any feedback, may it be good or bad?
[2] I heard that the shop owners are trustworthy folks? Anyone dealt directly with them or know them? Pls share any experiences with them. I hope they stand by their web slogans that they deal only genuine watches.
[3] Personally, I think skywatches.com.sg runs a physical shop in Singapore and Singapore being a tightly controlled/regulated country, I don't think I have any problems with my purchases. What do you think?
Thanx.
rgds,
Kthulhu


----------



## Olegis (Oct 17, 2010)

I haven't bought from Skywatches myself, but their ebay feedback is not bad and I found some good references about them here on WUS.


----------



## kthulhu (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey man, thanx for linking up their ebay store!
The ebay store rating gives me a good idea. Cheers!


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I bought an Orient Mako from them for a colleague of mine. It came without box or papers but other than that it was absolutely fine.


----------



## mars08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Bought (at least) FOUR watches from skywatches.com.sg in recent years... Some on-line and some in person. They're all genuine. No worries at all.


----------



## kthulhu (Mar 16, 2011)

hey guys, thanx for sharing so far! cheers!


----------



## rabul (May 8, 2009)

genuine, bought several from them, not through the online-shop, but visited their shop in chinatown, singapore.

good service too.


----------



## hans caravan (Jan 24, 2011)

Not to hijack this thread, but have those of you who purchased a watch from skywatches.com.sg had to pay any customs/import duties? I really want a baby monster and he has the best price.


----------



## pckoh (Jan 18, 2011)

Have bought a dozen watches from them, some via ebay, some physically at their shop. Excellent customer service, almost instantaneous email responses and very good exchange policy, I once regretted buying a certain model and promptly asked to exchange it for a different model and they obliged, no questions asked.

For export, international buyers need not pay 7% GST (Goods & Services Tax). All prices quoted on their website exclude the GST. Note prices quoted on their website are still open to counter offers. Up to you to make a reasonable offer, have done it all the time and they have always accepted, otherwise they will still courteously decline your offer.

Once when I was at their shop browsing, I noticed they were packing parcels for shipment and asked them how many watches they shipped a day, the sales assistant casually said "...oh...not really definite, but it can range from 150 - 200 on a normal day, but during Christmas season can be as much as 450 -500 pcs a day."

You do the math!! They are open 7 days a week.

I have found them to be one of the cheapest around globally, but they may not have all the latest models in stock. But if you are patient enough, they will soon have them and at great discounts.

They are also wholesale suppliers to dealers in Indonesia, I've seen enough Indonesian dealers visiting their shop and buying Seikos and Casios by the duffel-bags-ful to lug home to Indonesia.

Here's an interesting observation, the whole operation is staffed with a predominantly female team. I think only the owner of the shop is the sole male staff.

So whoever struck them off the list of recommended sellers must have been mistaken.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

pckoh said:


> They are also wholesale suppliers to dealers in Indonesia, I've seen enough Indonesian dealers visiting their shop and buying Seikos and Casios by the duffel-bags-ful to lug home to Indonesia.


I contacted Adrian, very polite guy, but he told me that he doesn't ship to Indonesia. He said that Indonesian customs are a real trouble and he did send a package here once, where the buyer was pissed on having to pay the customs duty, so he trolled Adrian to cover the handling costs. In the end Adrian refunded the guy's money and the watch was sent back. This story, Adrian said, was what prompted him to stop making deliveries to Indonesia. Or is it just a bait so I come in person to his store and buy in bulk? :-d


----------



## kthulhu (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey, u guys really shared good experiences and gave me the confidence to go with this shop!

I got this from skywatches.com.sg:
*Seiko 5 Sports Automatic Watch SNZF53J1 SNZF53*

23 Jewels
100 m Water Resist
Black PVD Steel
Display Back
Made in Japan
Japan Seiko 5 Sports Mens Automatic Diver Watch SNZF53J1 SNZF53

by the way, this is one strange automatic watch - it doesn't allow manual wind! :roll:
but i luv it! :-d


----------



## hans caravan (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh yeah, SNZF53- That's the one that I want. I just can't decide if I want to pay extra for the dial to have MIJ on it or not. Shouldn't make a difference I guess.

BTW- did you make an offer or BIN?


----------



## baserock love (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey, i bought a watch from him a month or so ago. Service was veeeeery slow. it took him iirc 10 days to simply put it in the mail and I really dislike waiting for things in the mail. His service however otherwise was very good, i tried to change my order when the same watch of a different color went on sale for the same price and he said he sold out of it and had one left of the one i originally ordered which he reserved for me, i thought that was nice of him. 

I took the free shipping option which gets you the watch, well packed without the original box with papers and the manual and service card. There was no import/duty fee.

As far as i can tell, he's a standup guy and well regarded and safe to order from. Just be prepared for a long wait when you do.


----------



## kthulhu (Mar 16, 2011)

hans caravan said:


> Oh yeah, SNZF53- That's the one that I want. I just can't decide if I want to pay extra for the dial to have MIJ on it or not. Shouldn't make a difference I guess.
> 
> BTW- did you make an offer or BIN?


I didn't make an offer. Silly ol' me just went paypal straight away. I didn't know making offers could actually work. LOL


----------



## hans caravan (Jan 24, 2011)

kthulhu said:


> I didn't make an offer. Silly ol' me just went paypal straight away. I didn't know making offers could actually work. LOL


No worries. Let us know when you receive it! |>


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

baserock love said:


> I took the free shipping option which gets you the watch, well packed without the original box with papers and the manual and service card. There was no import/duty fee.
> 
> As far as i can tell, he's a standup guy and well regarded and safe to order from. Just be prepared for a long wait when you do.


See what I mean? But if I have to explain myself completely, I might as well just start a new thread about it. I was going to talk about local retailer monopoly.


----------



## kthulhu (Mar 16, 2011)

hans caravan said:


> No worries. Let us know when you receive it! |>


Guys, just wanna let u know that I got my watch (with box, warranty card & manual) within 5 working days! Nice!


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

kthulhu said:


> Guys, just wanna let u know that I got my watch (with box, warranty card & manual) within 5 working days! Nice!


 Lucky you.
I ordered my Citizen BM6400-69E 21 days ago (order confirmed and shipped) and still no watch.
I emailed them this AM to find out if they can put a trace on it with USPS, we'll see.


----------



## nova359 (Feb 16, 2011)

I bought 3 Seikos and one Citizen watches in the last month. No problems. I have the watches in 3 days . Really great price and watches are not fakes.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

nova359 said:


> I bought 3 Seikos and one Citizen watches in the last month. No problems. I have the watches in 3 days . Really great price and watches are not fakes.


3 Days?
No disrespect intended but where do you live?
I live in the US.
francobollo


----------



## nova359 (Feb 16, 2011)

New York City -


----------



## Henry T (Feb 9, 2006)

A brick and mortar watch dealer whom I have bought from. No worries.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

nova359 said:


> New York City -


SG to NYC in three days?
It takes three days to go cross-town in Manhattan, assuming you catch all the lights ;-)
francobollo


----------



## nova359 (Feb 16, 2011)

It was sent by Fedex Express International. 
I placed the order on Sunday afternoon. I got the watch on Wednesday.
I was lucky, I guess.


----------



## Cengo (Apr 21, 2011)

nova359 said:


> It was sent by Fedex Express International.
> I placed the order on Sunday afternoon. I got the watch on Wednesday.
> I was lucky, I guess.


I dont even know this place is exist.I send them mail 3 times and just ask basic questions like below but they never respond.If they cant even answer my basic questions how they can send a watch.Might take years maybe.
-Are you authorized casio dealer?Do you buy direct from casio itself?Or do you buy watches casios distributors?
2-Product we buy do you send with manual and warranty paper with in the original box etx?Where you import casio watches?i.e. China-japan etx?
3-How many days after I order can I have product in my hands?(Victoria/Australia)
4-What makes PRG 500 watches on your web page original prices much cheaper than Creation watches?(Please check their page for the same product very different price range)
5-Last question is:On your web page there are 4, PRG 500 watches.I read information about them and everything is the same except prices and color difference.For example:

PRG 500 - 1: $333.00 (original price)
PRG 500Y-1DR : $499.00(original price)

Original prices of these 2 watches $166 different.Thats a lot!But all the information is same and they are both resin strap.So what makes the one expensive than the other?Same as prg 500G also different price.

Also anywhere I checked from web pages or even here in Australia PRG 500 T is the most expensive watch than the others.And its perfcetly normal because its titanium band (others resin strap).But on your web page this watch is $59 cheaper than PRG 500Y(original price)but your price is same for both.Can you please explain this?What makes PRG 500Y resin strap-expensive than PRG 500 Titanum strap?


----------



## nova359 (Feb 16, 2011)

Cengo,
Are you asking me?
Because I dont work for them . I only bought a couple of watches from them. That is all.
They are in singapore I am in Old New York City.
I dont know an iota about Casio watches. Seiko watches yes I know a little bit.


----------



## Cengo (Apr 21, 2011)

nova359 said:


> Cengo,
> Are you asking me?
> Because I dont work for them . I only bought a couple of watches from them. That is all.
> They are in singapore I am in Old New York City.
> I dont know an iota about Casio watches. Seiko watches yes I know a little bit.


sorry nova

I m new on this so wasnt asking to you.asking everyone actually.


----------



## nova359 (Feb 16, 2011)

Welcome. Enjoy the best blog about watches in the net!


----------



## Hoplite-hero (Feb 8, 2012)

I live in Darwin Australia. I purchased Casio Protrek PRG-510 a couple of weeks ago for good price (not the best, but good). I was a little worried at first as there was absolutely no record of my order following online payment. I emailed the company immediately and received a response 24 hr later (despite it being Chinese New Year). They indicated their website had been playing up and that they had received my order. I paid for express post with box (a whole $10) on the Saturday and received the item the following Wednesday. Watch was genuine and in excellent condition. I will certainly do business Sky again in future and recommend them.
Cheers


----------



## kiwisan (Feb 17, 2012)

Well.....The Watches are fine..However I have bought maybe 10 watches from them and half of the warranty Cards had the CODE number SCRATCHED off which makes them invalid as I have Just found out.
Seiko Service Centre here in NZ said it has been tampered with (which when I actually Looked is patently true)
So they will have nothing to do with it.Hope the other watches dont have any problems.

I was a fan .....but not anymore....I am sitting here looking at 5 International Warranty Cards that are WORTHLESS. I kid you not.


----------



## NineFace (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for info gray market they do that sometime, are there any warranty with the seller?


----------



## kiwisan (Feb 17, 2012)

Yea.I just came back to update.After I contacted Adrian. He said something about europe and seiko dealers and this and that and pretty much nothing much of real clarity with regards to the issue.......Anyway he 
advised me to return it to them and they would replace the movement.
In fact was very friendly and easy to deal with.
However he is not the easiest to contact via e-mail at times.
So it appears my international warrantys are useless and you need to return the watch to them.Which is fine if you know not to rely on the warranty.Spent 50 bucks sending to seiko ..now will have to send to Singapore.
When I buy from Pokemonyu I know there is no warranty card etc and I buy on that premise.
Its all out there. Oh well enough grumping for today...
So A Partial SORRY SKYWATCHES
How bout those useless energizer batteries !!!


----------



## tirod (Dec 17, 2011)

Warranty is an issue. If it's anything like automobiles, the AD is reimbursed for his labor and parts if authorized to fix it. That means the value of repairs needs to go thru international finance to do it, which complicates issues. 

I speculate, but each geographic region has it's budget based off the known numbers of watches imported. When they come in from else where, there's no budgeted amount for that watch, as it's not included. 

IIRC Rolex even does that, HK watches shipped to the US only get serviced in HK. 

Our best assumption to protect in all cases is that only AD watches have warranty. I bought a SKX007, no country of origin marks as required by US law - and no warranty card. If there's an issue, I contact the seller, not the local AD, return post is on me, and delays will be normal. 

Yes, I trust the quality of Seiko a lot. So far, so good.


----------



## manaskdash (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi All,
I want to share my bitter experience with all of you to warn you about this FRAUD shop.
I have bought a watch CASIO EDIFICE ERA 200 DB on 1st Aug 2013. After 2 Weeks only it spoiled. I checked with Casio Service center, they said the piece is non-repairable. Then when I approached this shop, they did not even listen to me. Thay said "DO WHATEVER YOU WANT, BUT YOUR MONEY CANT BE REFUNDED, NEITHER THIS WATCH CAN BE REPLACED"
Now I have a spoiled watch (after 2 weeks of purchase) and 100% money gone.
I would advice,better pay 10-15% more, but buy from a reputed shop. Every penny worth.
I live in Singapore and my contact number is 91096682. 
If you have any doubt, please contact me.
Please take care,
Manas


----------



## ddldave (Aug 25, 2013)

hans caravan said:


> Not to hijack this thread, but have those of you who purchased a watch from skywatches.com.sg had to pay any customs/import duties? I really want a baby monster and he has the best price.


Don't the US and Singapore have a trade agreement act going on? Meaning there are no customs/import duties? Just something I had remembered reading about.


----------



## james rai (Oct 5, 2013)

Sky watch is expensive than Mustaffa Center. Skywatch quote S$806 for a Seiko watch. Upon checking the same model is
selling for S$488 at Mustaffa Center. Lucky never buy from Skywatch. Another watch Sky watch quote very cheap, but no stock.


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

james rai said:


> Sky watch is expensive than Mustaffa Center. Skywatch quote S$806 for a Seiko watch. Upon checking the same model is
> selling for S$488 at Mustaffa Center. Lucky never buy from Skywatch. Another watch Sky watch quote very cheap, but no stock.


To be fair some watches are very cheap at skywatches while some watches are not, especially the JDM models and any LE models. Need to do a price comparison before buying from them


----------



## jzn_13 (Dec 24, 2013)

I bought a Promaster from them yesterday at their shop at People's Park Complex (Singapore).
They gave me one with scratches in between the links of the bracelet and the lug, which I didn't noticed when I was inspecting it.
I only noticed it when I was already outside the shop on broad daylight, I went back to them immediately but they refused to do something about it. 
Telling me that I already inspected it before I paid and I already scratched it myself (for about 30mins of use).
Also, they did not give me a warranty card and told me just to show the receipt from them within 1-year.
That's my sad Christmas buying experience, my first time and will never buy from them...worst if I bought it online from them.
I usually buy at Bencoolen and Bras Basah and never had that experience...lesson learned.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

They charged u GST if u buy from their physical shop. Not friendly to local AT ALL

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veloz Locos (Dec 5, 2014)

Does anyone order on their web site, Buy G-Shock Baby-g Edifice watches at low prices, recently?
I spotted some kind of an holly grail but... Seems to cheap to be true...
Thanks.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Veloz Locos said:


> Does anyone order on their web site, Buy G-Shock Baby-g Edifice watches at low prices, recently?
> I spotted some kind of an holly grail but... Seems to cheap to be true...
> Thanks.


I've ordered two Seiko watches from them with a good experience. Delivery to USA took about 8 days.


----------



## Jim-L (Jan 14, 2016)

I got some watches from them as well. 
2 Seikos from the physical shop when i was visiting Singapore. 1 G-shock from their online store. 
Best prices i've seen for the models i was after, therefore i got it from them.
Trustworthy and all genuine pieces, nothing to worry about.


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)

I've been a satisfied customer for over 10 years. Adrian Low is a good guy. Shop with confidence. He even takes the time to fill out the Seiko warranty card... and, he'll post date it so that the clock starts counting down not the day that you actually made the sales transaction, but closer to when you receive it. Nice touch.


----------



## Casey (Nov 6, 2012)

I just bought two watches from them last week, got them via fedex in 1.5 days (from Singapore to Malaysia). Both were on very good discounts. Highly recommended.


----------



## maxixix (Dec 31, 2015)

I bought from them back in 2006 no issues.


----------



## Airah (Feb 22, 2016)

Casey said:


> I just bought two watches from them last week, got them via fedex in 1.5 days (from Singapore to Malaysia). Both were on very good discounts. Highly recommended.


Hi,

Did you pay for taxes? I am planning on buying and shipping it to Malaysia as a gift.


----------



## FlightQualified (May 24, 2012)

Have looked at a few watches from Sky and have heard mixed things. This thread is definitely helpful though.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

I've bought 3 watches from them and recommended a friend to get from them too.

All have been great. Good prices and no issues with the watches. 3 Seikos, 1 G-Shock. 2 were purchased online and 2 from their shop. I wouldn't hesitate to buy from them again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Was at their shop at People's Park Complex on Saturday and bought a Seiko for the wife. Very friendly people.


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

In the last month I've bought four Seiko's from them in 2 sets of 2. All by far the cheapest available online, all arrived in the UK in a little over a week with no customs charges, and with full boxsets, instructions, tags, and valid fully stamped and filled out warranty cards. 
Tracking details are given, not as explicit as Creations, but pretty good. 
Yes, not all their watches are the cheapest deals, but those that are, a very cheap. 
They are currently my go-to shop.


----------



## PsychoKandy (Sep 7, 2014)

I have no issues dealing with them. Bought 3 Seiko from them over the last 2 years. 

Sent from my P01V using Tapatalk


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

This came in last week from singapore to los angeles in about 3.5 weeks. Ever so slight chapter ring misalignment so sometimes you get what you pay for. Similar thing happened with my skx007 from Rakuten; cheapest I could find but came with crooked chapter ring. Anyhow I can live with it, it's a solid watch


----------



## Timbre (Apr 17, 2014)

Looks ok to me. Need to watch out for dark obvious specks inside crystal. I had to change three times. Fortunately, it was at the shop.


----------



## Wayne Twelftree (Jan 16, 2016)

I tend to treat them as second hand watches. They are cheaper than buying used in the UK, but a couple have had signs that they are secondhand or returns. I've had scratches on the lugs, where the strap has been changed, badly. I even had a fingerprint inside the crystal. 
But they are all genuine and in good condition, with a genuine box, maybe not the original box, but a Seiko one nethertheless. 
All in all, I'm happy with the purchases (5 watches) but I certainly would not buy a Marinemaster or suchlike from them.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Please delete this post.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

(Re-post to workaround the photo issue)


Wayne Twelftree said:


> I tend to treat them as second hand watches. They are cheaper than buying used in the UK, but a couple have had signs that they are secondhand or returns. I've had scratches on the lugs, where the strap has been changed, badly. I even had a fingerprint inside the crystal.
> But they are all genuine and in good condition, with a genuine box, maybe not the original box, but a Seiko one nethertheless.
> All in all, I'm happy with the purchases (5 watches) but I certainly would not buy a Marinemaster or suchlike from them.


You are right, I just received my Citizen NY0040-09E from Skywatches, I already found 3 issues:

1. The chapter ring misaligned by one unit:









2. The case back comes from Citizen Air Diver 200m?









3. Not sure if this is normal for NY0040, the movement is so much louder than Seiko SKX-007 or Orient Ray:


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

dumpweed said:


> (Re-post to workaround the photo issue)
> 
> You are right, I just received my Citizen NY0040-09E from Skywatches, I already found 3 issues:
> 
> ...


2 and 3 are normal. That is the correct caseback for this watch. "Air Diver" means this watch is designed for diving with air, not mixed gases. Seiko watches (and others) say the same thing. #3 just means the watch ticks loudly, that's not a problem.

The chapter ring is definitely misaligned, though. This is unfortunate, but happens with all dealers. This is not unique to Skywatch..

BTW, I've ordered from them before with no issues. They are one I'll order from if they have the best price on a watch.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Timbre said:


> *Looks ok to me. *Need to watch out for dark obvious specks inside crystal. I had to change three times. Fortunately, it was at the shop.


Agreed, it looks perfect to me.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

rfortson said:


> 2 and 3 are normal. That is the correct caseback for this watch. "Air Diver" means this watch is designed for diving with air, not mixed gases. Seiko watches (and others) say the same thing. #3 just means the watch ticks loudly, that's not a problem.
> 
> The chapter ring is definitely misaligned, though. This is unfortunate, but happens with all dealers. This is not unique to Skywatch..
> 
> BTW, I've ordered from them before with no issues. They are one I'll order from if they have the best price on a watch.


Thank you for the explanation, robot made mistakes, too. I read on the forum that Seiko uses robots to make SKX007, so I guess Citizen probably have similar manufacturing process?


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

dumpweed said:


> Thank you for the explanation, robot made mistakes, too. I read on the forum that Seiko uses robots to make SKX007, so I guess Citizen probably have similar manufacturing process?


For sure they do. That's how they keep the price down.

And the Air Diver thing used to confuse me too until I read the explanation somewhere. And then it seemed obvious. 

BTW I have the exact caseback on my Citizen.










Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchBubba77 (Aug 17, 2016)

dumpweed said:


> (Re-post to workaround the photo issue)
> 
> You are right, I just received my Citizen NY0040-09E from Skywatches, I already found 3 issues:
> 
> ...


Could you post some close-up photos of the face, direct-on? Also, the area around the underside of the crown (looking for beveling)

I can't say with any significant certainty, but the whole package just doesn't look right (weird back, poor assy.)


----------



## Alex De Large (Jun 20, 2014)

My Alpinist just came from Skywatches. It's sat upstairs in a drawer, I'm now afraid to go and look at it again for fear of finding I've been done up like a kipper.


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

I havent seen any information in this thread about issues with watches bought from Skywatches that I havent heard about from other sellers, including AD's. Seem like a bunch of nit picking about a 5 year old question asked about a company that has basically the same reputation as most others. If you ask, you will find people that have received defective products from every company and reseller in the world for any product line.


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

Been buying lots of watches from them. No issues so far..... do not even understand what youre talking about....

Sent with tapatalk, using my bare hands and fingers


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Just helped my Sister purchase a Baby-G from them. It just arrived today. 

Good service, low price, I've got no doubt as to its authenticity.


----------



## zabat (Sep 14, 2014)

Bought a watch from them: a Casio G-7900-1, an excellent watch, still on the original cell, 7 years later. Fine service, very good prices. Highly recommended!








Because we like watches!


----------



## quintesson (Feb 7, 2017)

It seems like there's hit and miss experiences situation with you all. I've email them for enquiry the first they did reply. The 2nd email regarding about international warranty they didn't reply makes me worry to start a deal with them.


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

quintesson said:


> It seems like there's hit and miss experiences situation with you all. I've email them for enquiry the first they did reply. The 2nd email regarding about international warranty they didn't reply makes me worry to start a deal with them.


Hit and miss for what? Also, if you start exposing your anxiety and doubts with repeated email even before buying, I think it's normal that a busy seller is not in an hurry to reply.


----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

I can confirm skywatches is indeed a reliable seller, you are gonna pay fees on import products obviously, unless you choose the untracked shipping, but that's going to be a suicide because 80% you are not going to get your watch, it will rather disappear on its way to you. Always choose the tracked shipping and you are sure to have your watch right at your door in a fairly good time and if that does not happen they will send you another one.

They come without boxes and papers, but for cheap watches that's not a big issue, at least to me. Watches are absolutely genuine, and they are gonna reply to email usually in 3-5 hrs, they do really know how to deal with customers, and Adrian is a nice guy!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Perfectly fine to do business with imo.


----------



## lunasonata (Jul 23, 2009)

FYI they have a physical shop in Chinatown Singapore! Awesome selection there


----------



## quintesson (Feb 7, 2017)

El @ said:


> Hit and miss for what? Also, if you start exposing your anxiety and doubts with repeated email even before buying, I think it's normal that a busy seller is not in an hurry to reply.


some got pleasant experience and some not buying from them. at least they should take the effort to address the issues face by the unpleasant buyers.
btw it's been a week now they still can't / haven't answer my email concerning about the international warranty. i don't want to be in a hanging high and dry situation after buying a USD300 watch if there is any faulty.
isn't it a norm as an online company replying all email promptly which are concerning to potential buyers?


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

quintesson said:


> some got pleasant experience and some not buying from them. at least they should take the effort to address the issues face by the unpleasant buyers.
> btw it's been a week now they still can't / haven't answer my email concerning about the international warranty. i don't want to be in a hanging high and dry situation after buying a USD300 watch if there were any faulty.
> isn't it a norm as an online based company replying all email promptly which are concerning to potential buyers?


Did it ever occur to you they have better things to do than participate in back and forth email exchanges with people who cannot decide if they want a cheap watch or not? Why didn't you send one email with all your questions?
You've read about plenty of customer experiences. If you're still unsure, look for another seller. It's that simple.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

quintesson said:


> isn't it a norm as an online company replying all email promptly which are concerning to potential buyers?


Nope, definitely not for potential buyers. I usually am ignored.


----------



## quintesson (Feb 7, 2017)

if answering to a email is too hassle for them I doubt if I encounter any problem they will be helpful enough too. just by selling is the easy part and hope that nothing wrong to the watch or you'll be on your own. rather pay a bit more buy locally and have a better assurance. I do believe they are a genuine online shop just only doubtful on theirs after sales service.


----------



## jupiter6 (Jan 8, 2015)

Don't buy from them then. Problem solved.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

jupiter6 said:


> Don't buy from them then. Problem solved.


+1. Best advice yet.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

quintesson said:


> if answering to a email is too hassle for them I doubt if I encounter any problem they will be helpful enough too. just by selling is the easy part and hope that nothing wrong to the watch or you'll be on your own. rather pay a bit more buy locally and have a better assurance. I do believe they are a genuine online shop just only doubtful on theirs after sales service.


I think you just answered your own question.

The risk for satisfaction usually increases by some factor the further we move from being able to select from inventory, and buy an item locally in person from a seller we trust. That factor is, IMHO, unique to each of us.

This factor is also probably variable by what it is we're buying, how anal we might be on that item, etc.

At the same time, the cost for lower risk is usually at the high end cost. Service comes at a price.

I've bought probably all my watches online, as well as my camera gear (another hobby). But I buy most from highly regarded sellers, all AD's, with excellent service ratings. Sometimes I take a chance on other sellers, but always after taking time to research, and only at a $ value I'm willing to gamble a bit just in case.

If you've got a lot of questions, you probably would be happier talking to someone in person, buying locally, and having someone to bring it to of you need service later on.

Good luck!


----------



## need4speed (Nov 14, 2014)

They are cheap. So just consider as no warranty and trust the watch brand.


----------



## quintesson (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm not here to tarnish their credibility, I've no benefit. 
We are here just to share out our views and up to individual to decide. Don't make it sound personal.
basically this is to summarize it


need4speed said:


> They are cheap. So just consider as no warranty and trust the watch brand.


thank you all.


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

Bought many G-shock from them before. Never had any issues with them. I have been to their retail store too. But there are many other places with better prices though.


----------



## wengyewc (Aug 11, 2015)

quintesson said:


> some got pleasant experience and some not buying from them. at least they should take the effort to address the issues face by the unpleasant buyers.
> btw it's been a week now they still can't / haven't answer my email concerning about the international warranty. i don't want to be in a hanging high and dry situation after buying a USD300 watch if there is any faulty.
> isn't it a norm as an online company replying all email promptly which are concerning to potential buyers?


I've bought from them before, through international delivery and their shop in Singapore Chinatown. There is no international warranty. You'll need to send it back to them for warranty claim
Hope this helps.


----------



## MiikkaKoo (Jan 4, 2017)

flame2000 said:


> Bought many G-shock from them before. Never had any issues with them. I have been to their retail store too. But there are many other places with better prices though.


Can you elaborate which places have better prices? I'm looking to buy a SRP773 but skywatches won't ship Prospex line watches to EU. I know creationwatches but other than that I can't find any online stores with good prices.


----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

MiikkaKoo said:


> Can you elaborate which places have better prices? I'm looking to buy a SRP773 but skywatches won't ship Prospex line watches to EU. I know creationwatches but other than that I can't find any online stores with good prices.


Lots of dealers in Singapore through the bay, just open up your search to worldwide, happily ship all over 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rob_honer (Jun 19, 2007)

I purchased Orient Star Retrograde and a Orient for my wife and skywatches negotiated the price of both watches. I paid less than what was offered on their website for each watch. They also shipped the watches promptly and I received them sooner than I had expected. I did have to pay a customs fee but it was like ten bucks for both watches.


----------



## Drubbing (Sep 3, 2016)

There are a couple of Singapore online sellers like this. They both sell genuine products, but are grey (parallel) importers. They source the products from outside the official manufacturer-controlled distribution chains. It's legal and results in lower prices. US customers probably don't come across grey market products much, because they already usually get the cheapest prices anywhere, for anything.

But you're not going to get warranties honoured internationally through these sellers. That's the cost of buying cheap. If warranty is important, buy at home or through Amazon.

I bought a Seiko 5 from Creation in Singapore. It was half the price of buying locally in Australia and I trusted the Seiko brand enough to buy not expecting a warranty. If there was a problem, a local watchmaker could fix it for way less than the extra cost of buying locally.


----------



## WatchDoc1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Bad experience so far for me. I bought a seiko ice monster on May 4. Was supposed to be here on the 9th. Tracking showed a "hold" was placed on my package when it arrived in Tennessee. Stayed that way for a day and then showed in transit. Two days, and the fracker never updated. 

I called fedex and they told me the opened my package for some reason and when they did, the box was empty. They recommended I contact PayPal and open a dispute, who I did. 

Still no word from skywatches. They have 10 days to get me a new watch or refund my $. 

So either they shipped an empty box or someone in Tennessee stole my watch. 

Not real happy.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

WatchDoc1973 said:


> Bad experience so far for me. I bought a seiko ice monster on May 4. Was supposed to be here on the 9th. Tracking showed a "hold" was placed on my package when it arrived in Tennessee. Stayed that way for a day and then showed in transit. Two days, and the fracker never updated.
> 
> I called fedex *and they told me the opened my package for some reason and when they did, the box was empty*. They recommended I contact PayPal and open a dispute, who I did.
> 
> ...


well, I you have a culprit right there  WTH were they doing opening the box? I guess weight of posted package and weight of now empty package will show if it was posted empty or some butt*ole stole your watch.

I bought from Skywatches several times and no issues.


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

WatchDoc1973 said:


> I called fedex and they told me the opened my package for some reason and when they did, the box was empty. They recommended I contact PayPal and open a dispute, who I did.
> 
> Still no word from skywatches. They have 10 days to get me a new watch or refund my $.
> 
> So either they shipped an empty box or someone in Tennessee stole my watch.


Why blaming a reputable seller. They will have to pay for theft from their pocket, while you as a PP buyer are protected. They should be the ones unhappy, really.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Can anyone comment on gogowatch.jp ?

They have some models I'm interested in but there's no feedback on them anywhere.


----------



## teaman2004 (Aug 6, 2009)

They sell genuine watch without box @ low price. Good place to buy from.


----------



## jicarv (Dec 30, 2011)

zuiko said:


> Can anyone comment on gogowatch.jp ?


My only experience with them was that I ordered a watch (seiko *SARG009**) *from their site, and the next day I got a message indicating that the item was out of stock. They refunded my money to Paypal at the same time that I received the out of stock email. They also sent me a 10% coupon with an apology email.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I just ordered a Seiko SNE107 from Skywatches. I was worried about getting one with a misaligned dial/chapter ring (a common Seiko problem) so I sent them an e-mail asking for them to send a pic of the watch. They sent me a pick back a few hours later. They sent the watch out via FedEx on Tuesday morning and I had it by noon Friday. It was perfectly aligned, brand new (with all the plastic wrap and hanging tabs). It's 100% real and came with a completed Seiko warranty card. Skywatches was a pleasure to deal with and I'd be happy to order from them again in the future.


----------



## zabat (Sep 14, 2014)

Bought my first G-Shock from them in 2009. Great people to deal with. Highly recommended!


----------



## ftb (Oct 1, 2010)

I first bought from them way back in 2010 (amusingly, their website looks exactly the same now) and last bought from them a month ago. The official Seiko repair centre here (one of two in the country) accepted the warranty card provided by Skywatches when it turned out my watch had somehow been strongly magnetised during transport.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

ftb said:


> I first bought from them way back in 2010 (amusingly, their website looks exactly the same now)...


Mate, the website has been like that from 2003 

It doesn't seem to have affected their business much so far though, but they will have to 'upgrade' at one point, it looks ridiculous for an e-comm website in 2017.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

I have ordered maybe 6 watches from them, everything went fine, I would recommend them. They will even send an item w/o box, if you request, in what looks to be a private package marked as a gift or low-value item, that slips right under customs inspection. At your risk, of course.
The problem now, though, is that almost everything Seiko that would be interesting is out of stock, and stays that way. Too bad they don't/can't refresh their supplies.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

I bought a Citizen NY0040 a few months back.
Very happy with the transaction. The only downside was paying customs charge upon receipt,but I expected that and it was still cheaper than elsewhere. 
But now everything of interest to me seems to be permanently out of stock :-(


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JO858 (Dec 3, 2017)

They sell genuine stuff. But poor in after sales service so I don't think will go back to them again.

Sent back a watch to regulate, they were reluctant and did a poor job.

It was like nothing was done and i got scratches on the case back.

There are other grey market dealers in Singapore i can go to.


----------



## RobFedorafield (Feb 19, 2018)

I ordered a Seiko SSC017 (solar diver) from them and order went well, was delivered today, watch looks legit and in good condition, etc. my issue is once it's "on wrist" I'm not in love with it. any idea how much it would be to ship it back, or should I try to sell it here / ebay and break even? 

Thoughts / ideas?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

RobFedorafield said:


> I ordered a Seiko SSC017 (solar diver) from them and order went well, was delivered today, watch looks legit and in good condition, etc. my issue is once it's "on wrist" I'm not in love with it. any idea how much it would be to ship it back, or should I try to sell it here / ebay and break even?
> 
> Thoughts / ideas?


Hi mate, youll need 100 posts to sell here, but that can be done in no time if you get involved in a few threads and the community youll be there in a few weeks or a month or two then you can sell..

But if you dont like it you might as well send it back now i reckon, contact them and find out the procedure to return, you might be out $30 for shipping.


----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

RobFedorafield said:


> I ordered a Seiko SSC017 (solar diver) from them and order went well, was delivered today, watch looks legit and in good condition, etc. my issue is once it's "on wrist" I'm not in love with it. any idea how much it would be to ship it back, or should I try to sell it here / ebay and break even?
> 
> Thoughts / ideas?


If you really don't like it, and you have never worn it, you could resell it as new with a little discount, nothing bad with it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen (Jan 6, 2014)

Absolutely genuine, just arrived:









New Prospex branded SSC019P1

Perfect packed and shipped fast.


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

I can vouch for this seller. purchased from their physical store and i can also see them packing boxes for international shipment.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Except most everything of interest from Seiko is out of stock, and has been for ages.


----------



## tech-noir (Jun 8, 2018)

I'm in Australia and just ordered from them with no problems. They have several options at checkout regarding shipping - you get to choose between regular/expedited and shipped with box/without box. I went for the top option (expedited with box) which cost me an extra AUD 18.34. I ordered a Seiko SKX007J late on Monday night and received the FedEx delivery at work on Thursday afternoon. Very happy with the product and service.


----------



## MidnightBeggar (Feb 11, 2018)

Purchased an SKX007 & SKX013 from them. Both were great. Came with all appropriate documentation. Fast processing and shipping.


----------



## pinrut (Dec 7, 2011)

Is the warranty different for purchasing from Singapore vs US?


----------



## pinrut (Dec 7, 2011)

Purchased my SLA045J1 from skywatches in Singapore. Arrived in 4 days from when I submitted payment. I paid extra for the original box, came with manuals and stamped warranty card. Although I do not believe this has an international warranty. No issues whatsoever and constant tracking updates from DHL assuaged my fears along the way.

Another dealer I almost went with was watchoutz in Hong Kong, a dealer with good reputation, but skywatches responded faster that they had my watch in stock so I went with them.


----------

